# Tanque de Reverb Construccion



## alecmander (Nov 21, 2008)

*hola!! les cuento... estoy por hacer un pedal para la guitarra, el "Stage Center Reverb" 







Mi problema es conseguir el Tanque de Reverb, consulte varios lados y no lo consigo, por internet aparecen pero Son muy caros.. 






Mi pregunta ahora..
Hay posibilidad de hacer uno Casero o imitar los efectos del mismo por medio de un circuito electronico?
busque por internet y nada.. asi que pregunto por ahi alguno sabe. la verdad que no se mucho sobre reverberacion, se que son una maraña de resortes je..
saludos y gracias*


----------



## Vlad (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola

Revisa sesto

Practicamente todo es posible de realizar, es cosa de buscarle.


http://www.geocities.com/sono_ipst/procesadores2

Aqui explican algo aserca del efecto de reverberacion y quizá te dé una idea de como hacerlo (el de reortes que tu buscas "spring reverb").

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Nov 21, 2008)

*Gracias muy linda información!
igualmente se como es, solo que no se como hacer con ese maldito tanque de resortes jeje...*


----------



## manutek (Nov 23, 2008)

Te tiro algo superficial :
Es en sintesis un resorte (muy blandito y de muchisimas vueltas) agarrado del medio de la membrana de un parlantito y del otro lado tambien pero uno de los dos lo utilizan como microfono y con el mismo feddback, le dan mas o menos efecto.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 29, 2008)

*Gracias algo te entendi voy a ver como me las arreglo..*


----------



## fede409 (Jun 18, 2013)

Revivo este tema por que me costo mucho saber como hacer o conseguir el tanque de reverberacion. Espero que sea util para alguien.
Es simple, Buscan un resorte, como el de las resistencias de calentadores electricos. A un extremo lo pegan a un parlante y el otro a un piezo.




El circuito es este



http://stompboxed.blogspot.com.ar/2012/07/mini-springs-spring-reverb-driver.html


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 18, 2013)

fede409 dijo:


> Revivo este tema por que me costo mucho saber como hacer o conseguir el tanque de reverberacion. Espero que sea util para alguien.
> Es simple, Buscan un resorte, como el de las resistencias de calentadores electricos. A un extremo lo pegan a un parlante y el otro a un piezo.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img560/1733/xtci.jpg
> El circuito es este http://stompboxed.blogspot.com.ar/2012/07/mini-springs-spring-reverb-driver.html


 
Compañero me hiciste recordar como hacían aquí el Reverb hechizo en las consolas amplificadas Yamaki, dos parlantes pequeños enfrentados con el resorte encajado y para que diera buena resonancia metidos en un tubo de PVC y que buen efecto daba, eso mismo lo puedes mejorar con piezo eléctricos dan mejor resultado.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero me hiciste recordar como hacían aquí el Reverb hechizo en las consolas amplificadas Yamaki, dos parlantes pequeños enfrentados con el resorte encajado y para que diera buena resonancia metidos en un tubo de PVC y que buen efecto daba, eso mismo lo puedes mejorar con piezo eléctricos dan mejor resultado.




Hola,a mi tambien me han traido recuerdos ,en mi epoca usabamos ,capsulas ceramicas de tocadiscos,y en lugar de pua,le acoplabamos el resorte,y asi obteniamos ,nuestras reverbs para los ampli de viola.

Ahora digo yo ,no se podran usar dos relays?Habria que probar no les parece!!!

Saludos.


----------



## fede409 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero me hiciste recordar como hacían aquí el Reverb hechizo en las consolas amplificadas Yamaki, dos parlantes pequeños enfrentados con el resorte encajado y para que diera buena resonancia metidos en un tubo de PVC y que buen efecto daba, eso mismo lo puedes mejorar con piezo eléctricos dan mejor resultado.



Tambien se puede lograr lo miso pero con motores. En este caso hay que desarmar los motores y soldar los cables directamente en el rotor (en donde harian contanto las escobillas)






El Reverb hechizo era de produccion local??


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 24, 2013)

Buenas!

Recuerdo que hace unos años tuve la idea de armar un reverb _analógico_ (con resortes), y un profesor me explicó que este _tanque reverberador_, por lo menos en el equipo que analizamos en ese momento, se trata de un TRANSFORMADOR, formado por un primario, al que le llega la señal limpia, un par de resortes, que actúan como núcleo magnético, y un secundario, que genera la señal de salida a partir de las variaciones del flujo magnético en las armaduras y resortes.

Lo simpático, es que las perturbaciones _magnéticas_ en los resortes se traducen en perturbaciones _mecánicas_ (vibran), lo que altera otra vez el flujo magnético del conjunto. El resultado, es una _realimentación magnética_, o algo así  en realidad no sé cómo se llama el efecto.

En el equipo que vimos con el profe, el efecto de reverberancia que se producía era bastante bueno. Se me ocurre que con un par de clavos de fierro, un resortito y alambre esmaltado fino se podría construir tal reverberador  qué opinan?

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Yo me recuerdo tener visto a mucho tiempo atraz ( 30 años o mas ) un reberverador enbasado en un toca-cintas donde la premera cabeza era la grabadora y despues tenia mas dos cabezas leitoras sumadas en un mixer , la velocidad de la cinta determinava el atrazo y esa era sin fin esto es lo comezo de la cinta era unido a el fin del . Esa maquina andava mui bien .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

